# Need Help: Plants for planted viv from homebase/BnQ



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey im currently setting up my new anole tank and im planning to go with a planted set-up. Anyway i want some large leafy strong plants my anoles will be able to climb around in. I went to homebase yesterday and homebase being really annoying don’t have species names on there house plants just a label say foliage plant. They had some nice bromeliads (which I know u can use) but I want something bigish (45-60cm tall) with more horizontal leaves. Ive also got a BnQ nearby which im going to pop into. So could I have some species names (preferably ones that people know can be brought from either homebase or BnQ) 



ive found a few lists online but i cant be bothered to search through the whole list then cross check it with plants at BnQ/Homebase


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

devils ivy from b and Q . they do a few different sizes and are attached to a coir climbing pole. you can unclip them from the pole and train them around the tank. or ust leave them of course! also dracaena and bromeliads. And the standard ficus.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah i saw a dracaena but its not really the looking im going for
saw a niceFicus benjamina (i think) im just wondering what my other options are. as for climbers im currently thinking pothos (i think devils ivy is of the same genus) and passion vines. i would like to use ivy but im never sure which ones are safe(to be honests in not sure if ill use passion vines as i dont know which are safe)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Passion vines, if they're Passiflora, will go mad and fill up your house.

Climbers, theres's a climbing heart leafed philodendron (Philodendron scandens).

as you mentioned Pothos.

Dracaena deremensis has quite broad ribbed dark green leaves. It's a bit different from the Dracaena with the very narrow leaf.

Rubber plant,will fill the viv.

Schleffera (umberella tree, i think).

You can sometimes find a think that looks like a lump of log with shoots growing out of it. I think its a Yucca but I think even a small one will be too big.

I have a small peace lily in my Japalura viv it looks pretty good.

On the barks at the side I have attached a Phaleonopsis orchid.

Dumb cane (Diefenbachia) has broad leaves with white patches on them. Watch out for the sap on this one.

These can all be pruned once they get out of hand. Just be carefull with the sap of some.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

alot of passiflora has a sedative effect so me personally, i would be very cautious with it. have a look on www.dartfrog.co.uk for some ideas. all of the plants on there are safe for viv use.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah but most Passiflora have stunning flowers and some fruit is good.Just need a big conservatory.

Then you could plant it up nicely and have day geckos and tree frogs running around all over the place.

Ahhh when the lottery....


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Passion vines, if they're Passiflora, will go mad and fill up your house.


 Its funny ive been looking at these and I knew they were fast growers but I didn’t realise A: how big they got B: how hardy they are. I only realised yesterday when I was walking for work to my parents house and spotted a passiflora flower, which in itself isn’t that crazy but it was down a local cycle path and the plant hand engulfed 2 big(10x10 foot each) tree bush things 




Axel01 said:


> Dracaena deremensis has quite broad ribbed dark green leaves. It's a bit different from the Dracaena with the very narrow leaf.


 I don’t think ive seen any of these but ill keep and eye out(going shopping for plants 2nite)




Axel01 said:


> Rubber plant,will fill the viv.
> 
> Schleffera (umberella tree, i think).
> 
> You can sometimes find a think that looks like a lump of log with shoots growing out of it. I think its a Yucca but I think even a small one will be too big.


 didn’t know if these were safe + yucca’s aren’t the look im going for but a rubber plant or ficus sp' are currently looking to be favorites 


Axel01 said:


> I have a small peace lily in my Japalura viv it looks pretty good.


 ive been told the pollen of peace lilies isn’t safe (something about damage to eyes)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

spend_day said:


> Its funny ive been looking at these and I knew they were fast growers but I didn’t realise A: how big they got B: how hardy they are. I only realised yesterday when I was walking for work to my parents house and spotted a passiflora flower, which in itself isn’t that crazy but it was down a local cycle path and the plant hand engulfed 2 big(10x10 foot each) tree bush things
> 
> 
> I don’t think ive seen any of these but ill keep and eye out(going shopping for plants 2nite)
> ...


Peace lillies (Spathiphyllum) I know that there were some questions in the states about toxicity of lillies (Lillium).

If you don't like the flowers cut em off. Mine don't flower too often.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anthurium


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

bloody BnQ they only had the large devils ivy plants (which are too big and im not paying £25 for something im gonna cut in half) so i was speaking to one of " the plant people" and asked for "non toxic plants from america if possible" and i was handed a "leopard lilly" now i read on one of the lists that leopard lillys (Lilium pardalinum) were fine and i assumed (foolishly) that this was the same plant but no its dumbcane (which is a name i know) and toxic looks nice but wont do so now i have to go back hope they will give me a refund (or store credit) and sort out something else.

argh


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dumb Cane/ Leopard lily See why I prefer to use them scientific name. 

It's Diefenbacchia. Fair goes the sap is toxic. So wear gloves when you cut it. 

It's a good viv plant. 

Seem to be pretty tolerant of very wet conditions or dry.

The leaves are strong enough to hold even a heavy herp, looks great with a whites attached to it. It'll look great decorated with anoles.

JUST DON't EAT IT OR FEED IT TO Veggie herps.


----------

